# Dog vs Bitch



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what are the characteristic differences between a bitch and a dog? I owned a spayed pit bull for a short time, she died from cancer at only 6 had her for a year and a half. She was raised as a fighting dog but wasn't "tough enough" she was literally a bitch. Held grudges if I upset her and was dog aggressive for obvious reasons. Growing up we had only males and this pattern has sort of carried on to my adulthood. I prefer males by default. 

Back to the point- In your experience, what are the characteristic differences between a dog and bitch? As a pet, as a working dog: IPO, SAR, Mondio Ring, agility, obedience and the list can go on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

As a pet, my males have always been more needy and seeking I guess you could say confirmation they did well in something while my females have always been like "yeah, I know. I'm awesome. I'm gonna go lay over here and take my nap now but still keep an eye on you!" My males have been quicker to please (with the exception of my current female who will do whatever you ask her at the drop of a hat). 

I couldn't tell you what I've noticed to be differences in work because my dogs aren't working dogs. They're active pets.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is a little more 'pushy' than Ossie or Bear was. Not as pushy as Anna though. Molly was a very mellow GSD.

Lisl is also not as hard or stubborn as Anna, but harder than Ossie.

Lisl shows more confidence and intelligence than any of my past GSD's.

Overall, I would say the females are "me, me, me" _at times_. The males are, "OK what can I do for YOU now?"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have had one female GSD and one male and recently adopted 2 older GSD girls. The girls at least mine have been more I wanna please you but I want to do what I want to do.. Lucky is laid back ball crazy and kind of a goof. He not as mentally quick as my girl Daisy or even Chevy and Thunder. He is easier to live with though. Lucky is happiest when he can check in get a hug and then he naps walks ,buries his bone or tosses his toy in the air.Daisy was somewhat the same but she left a path of destruction during her prolonged puppyhood. Over all I love both girl and boy GSDs. I feel Lucky bonds best w/ females while Daisy preferred males.


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

I've heard from people that females are usually a little more willing but can hold a grudge if you get them mad. I love how most males forgive and forget after food or play time. Guess its luck of the draw 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSD5150 said:


> I've heard from people that females are usually a little more willing but can hold a grudge if you get them mad. I love how most males forgive and forget after food or play time. Guess its luck of the draw
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have found the opposite with mine right now. My male is genuinely upset when he knows that he did something wrong and is very sensitive to me as his handler, while my female just wants to do anything for me all the time and will keep going until she gets it right, and she couldnt really care less if I got mad at her or not. Could be the difference in the lines and the dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

From what I have seen females might hold a grudge and be less goofy more serious but they seem to be less dominant towards their handler. Like less likely to run into dominance issues, they seem to want to work with their handler. I have seen a few really dominant males. My old male was more pushy than my female. He seemed more interested in being the leader than her. While she is very interested in working with me to figure out problems and working together. Not that she was born like that she can still be a pushy bitch but just my personal experience.


Male was better with other dogs and would not fight/bite for real but my female is better with other animals I bring in. Female is safer around pups and other baby animals.


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

pets4life said:


> From what I have seen females might hold a grudge and be less goofy more serious but they seem to be less dominant towards their handler. Like less likely to run into dominance issues, they seem to want to work with their handler. I have seen a few really dominant males. My old male was more pushy than my female. He seemed more interested in being the leader than her. While she is very interested in working with me to figure out problems and working together. Not that she was born like that she can still be a pushy bitch but just my personal experience.
> 
> 
> Male was better with other dogs and would not fight/bite for real but my female is better with other animals I bring in. Female is safer around pups and other baby animals.



Thanks! I have been going back and fourth on getting a female or sticking with my boys. It's such a tough decision, for me at least. I am trying to remain open minded and will be happy with whatever my breeder gives me as long as it has the drives and temperament I am looking for 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

